# G37 wheels fit on an 04 Z



## NOAH48038 (Apr 16, 2009)

My sisters friend has a G37 and had winter tires but then moved to Texas. So I was wondering if they would fit on my 04 Z? If anyone. Knows please let me know..... Thanks!!


----------

